# Tablet Pc Kaufberatung



## D@rk (28. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute,
hoff ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Also, Ich suche ne Tablet PC für meine Freundin.

Der PC sollte ein möglichst starkes Wifi haben der Router steht im EG und sieh ist im 2. OG.

Zusätzlich sollte der PC min 7Zoll haben und einigermaßen flott sein.

Preis spanne ist so zwischen 100-250€

Bitte um hilfe und vorschläge


----------



## Necrobutcher (28. Oktober 2010)

Für das Geld wirst du wahrscheinlich nichts anständiges bekommen. Vll. die Teile von Archos, sagen mir persönlich aber nicht zu.


----------



## D@rk (28. Oktober 2010)

Was werde ich den finanziel losschütteln müssen ?

Und laut idealo gibt es aber viele bis 250€

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/3747.html?param.resultlist.sortKey=minPrice


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (28. Oktober 2010)

ich denke das sollten schon beträge jenseits der 500 € sein, da die die du da bei idealo hast der totale schrott sind. bei archos bin ich mir nicht sicher, da ich noch nichts mit archos zu tun hatte. aber so das tablet von 1&1 ist müll, die nexoc sind müll...eig alle tablets die es mometnan gibt sind müll. bis auf das ipad (mag ich eher nicht) und das samsung galaxy tab. und beide liegen bei 700 wenn ich mich nicht täusche. schon der kapazitive touchscreen it nicht billig. und damit alles flüssig funktioniert sollte auch ein einigermaßen starker prozessor verbaut sein. bei den um die 200 wirst du keinen guten im tablet bereich finden.


----------



## D@rk (28. Oktober 2010)

Er würde nur zum surfen und für messenger/email genutzt werden. von daher ist es wohl net so wichtig ob ein starker cpu verbaut ist


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (28. Oktober 2010)

D@rk schrieb:


> Er würde nur zum surfen und für messenger/email genutzt werden. von daher ist es wohl net so wichtig ob ein starker cpu verbaut ist



naja, ist ja an sich egal für was er es nutzt.
wenn das system darauf nciht flüssig läuft dann wischt du 10 mal über den bildschrim und es wird 2 mal weitergeblättert...ist ja nicht der sinn des ganzen.
wenn man iwas mit nem tablet macht, dann sollte es auch flüssig laufen. wenns das nicht tut, macht das alles auch keinen spass.


----------



## D@rk (28. Oktober 2010)

Das stimmt und was ist mit netbooks.

Also um ehrlich zu sein so viel kohle hab ich net.
sie brauch soetwas um im netz zu surfen und etwas zu chatten.

Könntet ihr mir den iwelche einigermaßen gute vorschläge machen.
Ist zum anfang ja net schlimm wenns net so pralle is.
Weiß garnet ob sie auf sowas kla kommt X)


----------



## Superwip (28. Oktober 2010)

Für einen richtig guten Tablet PC kannst du an deine Preisvorstellungen gut und gerne eine 0 dranhängen...

Ein reiner Tablet PC ohne Tastatur ist desweiteren gerade zum Chatten aber auch zum Surfen meiner Meinung nach weniger gut geeignet als ein Netbook ohne Touchscreen
- unter ~350€ bekommt man aber auch kein vernünftiges Netbook...

Wenn es doch ein Tablet sein soll/muss nimm ein Archos 7 Home Tablet; was besseres wirst du in dem Preisbereich kaum finden, aber chatten? Ich weiß nicht... das Teil ist grundsätzlich sicher nicht schlecht... in seinem angedachten Aufgabenbereich- es ist primär als Mediaplayer konzipiert, die Möglichkeit über W-LAN damit zu surfen ist eher ein Gimmick


----------



## D@rk (28. Oktober 2010)

lol kk. Die psp ist auch eig zum zoggen ist aber internet usw auch möglich mit.
Solange es so in der art arbeitet reicht es vollkommen.
sie hat einen pc aber möchte etwas fürs wohnzimmer um mal kurz was nachzu gucken... also net dauerhaft surfen und nur ne paar emails.... hab auch schon an das 7er gedacht.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2010)

Wie wäre es ganz simpel mit nem neuen Handy? vlt. braucht Sie ja eh eines bzw. kann eines durch Vertragsverlängerng bekommen, und wenn man dann beim Tarif aufpasst, sind mails checken oder mal nen Fahrplan nachsehen usw. auch nicht teuer - chatten allerindgs wäre wieder was anderes.


----------



## D@rk (29. Oktober 2010)

Hey, neues handy hat sie bereits seit 3 monaten. das netz nurtzt sie nicht.
kommt damit nicht kla.

bin jz am überlegen ob ein acer eee pc 901 oder sowas besser wär.

als ein tablet


----------

